
Advanced R by Hadley Wickham - sonabinu
http://adv-r.had.co.nz/
======
minimaxir
The "Advanced R" title is not joking, and will be less useful for people who
are not already familiar with the language.

For more common knowledge of R, see Hadley's book R for Data Science. (HN
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12513985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12513985))

------
gradstudent
I browsed through the debugging section of the text and was disappointed:

> The easiest way to enter the interactive debugger is through RStudio’s
> “Rerun with Debug” tool.

Oh, great. Let's take a language intended to be driven from the command line
and tie it up with a non-official GUI that abstracts away the details of how
one actually debugs with R.

~~~
hadley
Did you read the text? For every RStudio UI feature, I also provide the
equivalent function call.

